# Wanted horse on loan view to buy



## kizzyxxx (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi im looking for a horse for loan with a view to buy, have my own stable and grazing, between 15.1hh-16.hh, must be good to hack out or in company, i had a accident 2 years ago and have been riding my friends little cob since, and now think its time i had another.. Iam a confident rider just want something abit more quiter than i had. Something that i can give my love to and have fun with, just hackin and maybe a litlle show from time to time. Any information please mail me Many thanx xx


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi what area are you?


----------



## kizzyxxx (Apr 22, 2008)

northants in towcester


----------

